

Ask HN: Has anyone actually used Parse.com to build anything more than an MVP? - galenko

There was a good amount of publicity when it launched, all of my developer buddies said &quot;cool, definitely worth a try, next time I need to hack together an MVP&quot;.<p>Since, it&#x27;s been bought by Facebook and all of my friends have forgotten about it (much like hoodie, meteor and few others I can&#x27;t even recall tbh).<p>Even now, I&#x27;m working on a project we started a few weeks ago and parse seems almost perfect, but still, we went with a weird hybrid&#x2F;multi server postgres&#x2F;node&#x2F;php solution instead, without even seriously considering it.<p>So what has your experience been?
======
dawson
We're releasing our iOS app (feels.com) next month on Parse, including Parse
Core, Parse Push, Parse Analytics and IAP – pretty much all our backend except
for S3 – Our experience has been awesome and we'll definitely be applying for
FbStart to get some of those free Parse credits :)

------
rjf1331
We built slightly more than an MVP, but eventually we needed to get into this
hybrid situation. Now we're trying to get off of Parse, partly cause it's
limiting and partly because its expensive.

It can handle more than an MVP, but it depends on the product.

~~~
galenko
The question is: is it really cheaper to run and maintain your own custom
stack/server network, than getting these guys to do it, when you factor in the
amount of time it takes/hiring staff, etc?

------
krrishd
I believe Yo uses it in production, and they have millions of users (if not
exponentially more). Although of course, the DB interactions from what I'd
assume aren't too complex.

------
Spoom
We use it for push in production, and it has worked very well (we haven't had
a single issue with it thusfar). Haven't used any other parts of it.

------
loumf
I use it for Push notifications in everything I do that requires it. I have
never used any of the other features.

